# St. Petersburg FL Group Looking For Players



## Skunkape (Jan 31, 2007)

Our group has two players who can only meet twice a month, but the rest of us want to play ever week. It would be nice if we could find 1 more player who could join the group full time or two to three other players who could meet with us on the other two weekends a month.

At the moment, we're playing two DnD 3.5 home brew world campaigns. One we have only been playing for 3 sessions, mine we're starting this weekend, Feb 3rd. We meet on Saturdays, from 5:30 till around mid-night.

We're a role-playing group, with the GMs being more story tellers than anything else. Combat is sprinkled into the mix with varying degrees, but we do have combat as well. So if you like a story driven game, that allows the characters to be involved in the world, and change their world, PM me.

We'll also be glad to have another GM join the group if they don't mind being part of a rotating gaming schedule and run their game once or at most, twice a month.


----------

